# Laptop shows white screen at boot



## Funkmeister (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a curious error occurring on an Advent 7006 laptop loaned to me by a friend.

A few days ago it booted just fine and was running well but tonight I fired it up and got a blank white screen with some fine lines vertically. No bootup splash screen, no HDD check - it's just white from the moment the machine comes on.

The laptop shunts around a bit then all HDD activity stops, the screen goes off and it goes through the same thing all over again. Nothing has been installed, updated, modified or hacked about with - it simply decided not to come back up again.

I plugged my monitor into the laptop to ascertain whether it may be screen failure and I get vertical black and white bars. The laptop had been left without power for some days so the battery may be low. 

I have googled some, but have found nothing of significant relevance and wondered whether anyone else has encountered this before?

I fear that deep down it may be hardware failure (and in all honesty, being a bloody Advent it's likely to be). Any ideas before I tell the person who loaned it to me???? 

Best,


----------



## Nutech12 (Oct 28, 2003)

I came across this link, perhaps it may help:

http://www.tiscali.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?threadid=13797

If it does not help then perhaps it may give you an idea or two..

Laptops really are not my thing!

regards


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

It does sound like hardware. Have you tryed running the laptop just on the AC adaptor with no battery installed? You might want to try reseating the memory too. Other than that I'm guessing bad video on the motherboard.


----------



## Funkmeister (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank you both for your responses. kbaasit, I wish it was asking for a password, it is more serious than that. Lurker1, I suspect as you do although having made a couple of calls today I am lead to believe more that it may be with the power supply to the screen.

I have run through all possible permutations - no AC, AC only, 1 RAM chip rather than both, each in every slot etc etc to no avail.

I have found a company that will look at it on a 'no fix, no fee' basis which is rather good. They are called TechnoMart and are based in Harrow, Middlesex so I'll give them a try. They are also specialists in Advent laptops. Funny, I always associated advents with flimsy, chocolate-dispensing Christmas calendars. No chocolates yet, but it certainly is flimsy. 

Will let you know how things develop - TechnoMart reckon that the power is the problem and it'll be about £85+VAT plus labour. Ouch.

Best,


----------

